# Merging Multiple Contact Folders In Outlook



## OutlawSpark (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two contact folders in Outlook.

One is the default contacts folder, and another contains new contacts and it has a different folders name. What I want to do is merge these so I can sync it with my Treo 700w.

How can I go about doing this?

(In addition would there be any way to merge any duplicate data, as some who are in the contacts are also in this new folder.)


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi OutlawSpark,
I don't have Outlook on the computer I'm currently using, so I can't look at it to make sure, but you should be able to go to your secondary contacts folder, single-click any contact, and then hit Ctrl+A to highlight all of the contacts. You can then click and drag them into the primary contact folder. Make sure you're dragging the contacts within the folder and not the folder itself. If you drag the folder, it will just make a subfolder of the primary. As it adds the contacts, it should prompt you when you have duplicates and ask if you want to overwrite the existing contact, create a new contact, or merge the information from the two duplicates. Hope that helps - post back and let us know if it doesn't work.


----------

